# setting up a vip612 to a single dish need help



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no clue on where to find sat 119 or how to set anything up on my receiver. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 612 forum where people who might be able to help can see your post._


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

www.dishpointer.com is your friend. So is the receiver manual if you have one. If not, download it here.

Or just call Dish and have a tech come set it up for you.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

gtal98 said:


> www.dishpointer.com is your friend. So is the receiver manual if you have one. If not, download it here.
> 
> Or just call Dish and have a tech come set it up for you.


^ I agree with dishpointer.com, it's very helpful.

To the OP: I know you said single dish, so I'm assuming you mean a Dish300 (only picks up one satellite). If you post your zip code, I can get the angles for you as well. Do you know what kind of LNB you have?


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

[email protected] Network said:


> ^ I agree with dishpointer.com, it's very helpful.
> 
> To the OP: I know you said single dish, so I'm assuming you mean a Dish300 (only picks up one satellite). If you post your zip code, I can get the angles for you as well. Do you know what kind of LNB you have?


I have an oval dish. Is that a dish 300? On my vip 612 what do I set the dish type at? My zip is 56586


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Dish 300's are normally round. You probably have a 1000.X (.2 or .4)

How many "eyes" does the dish have


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

What are eyes?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

1000.2 lnb
View attachment 25876


1000.4 lnb
View attachment 25875


Does the LNB look anything like these? When I say "eyes" I mean the LNB's white plastic covered part (e.g., the 1000.2 has 3 "eyes")

What shows up under "Switch" in menu-6-1-1-check switch after you run the test on that screen?


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

no it has 1 lnb


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Probably a dish 300 then. dishpointer.com shows the following for zip 56586

Elevation: 32.1°
Azimuth (true): 210.6°
Azimuth (magn.): 208.0° 

Keep in mind that only having 1 sat installed will not get you all of your channels


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

it shows the sat i am on and the signal. Which is not very much.


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

I was only wanting 119.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Select check switch on the right, then test.


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

I do an get about 11 on the meter. Maybe 18 but that is the best.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You should be should be shooting for 60-70 (Fargo, ND DMA averages are in the 70's)


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

i know but I can't get an thing better than 18. That is why I figured I had something on the receiver set wrong.


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

]This is the dish I have It has 2 hook ups on the lnb


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

OK, obviously that is a DirecTV dish, but one that old I believe works like Dish Legacy equipment, so I think it should technically work. Someone else correct me if I'm wrong.

That being said, there are no settings on the receiver that will affect your signal strength. Either your dish is not aimed correctly or there is something blocking it's Line-Of-Sight (LOS). 

Start by making sure the mast is plumb (level) in two directions. If it's not level than the dish settings are useless. Do you have a compass to confirm the direction it needs to aim? Are there any trees or other obstructions in that direction?


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

I put my compass on the dish this morning and at 208-210 I picked up sat 110?
I will check the post.


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

checked the post is looks great. I can put a meter on it and it shows a sat but when I check it inside I get no more than 18.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

What kind of meter are you using? Does it identify what satellite you're hitting?

When you're getting 18 is the receiver locking in saying it is 119? Because if you're able to pick up 110 by changing the azimuth then your elevation is probably to high. Get the dish to the point where you're locking in on 119 and lock down then clamp bolts to the pipe. Then adjust the elevation and see if you can get it higher.


----------



## rjphillips (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a cheap one. No it does not tell me what sat I am on. Yes when I get the 18 the receiver says it is locked on to 119. I will just keep working with it. I was thinking I did not have something on the receiver set up correctly.


----------

